# I have the world's most terrible dog!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like you have a Full-Blown Adolescent Girl on her hands. Just keep telling yourself. This will pass!! This will get better!!!!


What to Expect from Your 9-month-old Puppy - Page 1


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You'll look back and laugh. Just take some photos of the damage as mementos. When she is sugar faced and sleeping on the couch, you can remember what she did as a puppy!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you promise??!! My boy was so sweet and well behaved and Lottie is his total opposite. He has been trustworthy in the house since he was like 7 months. I could even leave him for a few hours, she can't handle 5 minutes. If it will get better I'll live through it but I don't know how to train her out of these behaviors she only does when I'm not there to see her.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They can be such extremes! I have 3 right now. Reilly and Lucy are second cousins. Couldn't be more different. Lucy I can't leave her alone for anything. Reilly I could leave a steak on the kitchen floor at bedtime and it will be there the next morning. Lucy on the other hand I couldn't turn my back for a second. She has stolen butter off the counter not 3" from my elbow. Every puppy is different. But keep laughing and keep the crate close!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy was not a puppy when I got him. He was over 2.5 years old when I got him but completely undisciplined. I could not trust his from 1 minute let alone 5 minutes for the first 6 months!! He was my permanent shadow- Where I went he went. I would have killed to be able to kennel him but he had kennel PTSD so that was not an option!! He was teetered to me or another person almost 24/7. He would eat 3 pounds of cooked cheese in less than 2 minutes- Dad was dogsitting and left him in the kitchen to answer the door and sign for a package. Buddy would let himself out of the house and go on runs through the neighborhood for hours with someone following him (He got microchipped after the 2nd episode!!!). He had no self-control.



He is an angel now (over 2 years later)- Compared to where he was before. He will always be a countersurfer!- My brother/parents had that about him but they know if you leave it out and don't let him "Leave it!." He will take it as soon as you turn your back.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Alaska7133 said:


> They can be such extremes! I have 3 right now. Reilly and Lucy are second cousins. Couldn't be more different. Lucy I can't leave her alone for anything. Reilly I could leave a steak on the kitchen floor at bedtime and it will be there the next morning. Lucy on the other hand I couldn't turn my back for a second. She has stolen butter off the counter not 3" from my elbow. Every puppy is different. But keep laughing and keep the crate close!



Buddy ate 1/2 a meatloaf when my mom's back was literally turned to get a plate from the cabinet above the oven!!!

Buddy can be trouble with a capital "T" but I would not give him up for $999,999 but for a $ Million I might consider it :


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got plenty of chewed shoes, remotes, playstation controllers, moulding, and many other things that Lily enjoyed when she was younger. I couldn't let her out of my sight without her trying to rip and shred, not because she was bad, but because she was a teenage pup. Now she's 16 months old and a perfect angel. She hasn't eaten something she shouldn't in ages. Your pup will grow out of it and you'll look back and laugh.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Watch 'Marley and Me' for a pick me up It will get better, promise. My parents table legs are still chewed from a pup we grew up with when we were younger. I won't dare allow them to get rid of it bc it is such an endearing reminder.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My 1st golden girl chewed the back of a sofa, dug up the living room rug, took a
chunk out of my bedroom mattress, pulled and ate the telephone cord . I can go on and on. Lo and behold I have had 3 goldens since. You are not alone . 
All is forgiven when they turn into angels!!!


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

Growing up my family had a yellow lab and a calico cat.
In our basement we had a drop ceiling with flourescent lights with the plastic screen covering them. In the laundry room there was no ceiling so our cat (Rocky) would jump up into the ceiling and explore.

One evening we were watching TV and our lab (Baron) was sleeping on the floor under one of the lights. Rocky decided it was time to explore the ceiling and for some reason decided to crawl between the light and the plastic covering. Sadly the plastic was not strong enough to support her weight and she came crashing down... right on top of Baron.

I have never seen an animal jump up and move as fast as Baron did, we almost peed ourselves laughing, but the poor guy was terrified. From that point on he was afraid to go down to the basement by himself.

Then one day a few weeks later I was downstairs watching TV with Baron and he fell asleep. I had plans to go out so I just left him there sleeping (he had full run of the house, the only thing he chewed was TV remotes) and went out. My Mother was upstairs and decided to sweep the floors before she went to work and closed the door to the basement, not realizing Baron was down there as he no longer went down there by himself anymore.

After a while Baron woke up to discover himself downstairs alone with that scary ceiling and decided to come upstairs only to find the door close. I guess he panicked and essentially destroyed the bottom quarter of the door to escape. 

When I got home he was his usual happy go lucky self and wanted to go for a walk and wouldn't even look at the door. Poor thing, we threw that door out and never replaced it so he wouldn't get stuck down there again. 

All this because of a cat who wanted to explore too much lol.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Micheal said:


> Growing up my family had a yellow lab and a calico cat.
> In our basement we had a drop ceiling with flourescent lights with the plastic screen covering them. In the laundry room there was no ceiling so our cat (Rocky) would jump up into the ceiling and explore.
> 
> One evening we were watching TV and our lab (Baron) was sleeping on the floor under one of the lights. Rocky decided it was time to explore the ceiling and for some reason decided to crawl between the light and the plastic covering. Sadly the plastic was not strong enough to support her weight and she came crashing down... right on top of Baron.
> ...


Thank you for your story! I guess it could have been worse at least. Luckily I can live without that piece of my vacuum. If it'd been the actual vacuum I'd probably still be fuming!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

does this make you feel better? This is the work of Stormy girl (just over a year old) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

